
Clayton Christensen Responds to New Yorker Takedown of 'Disruptive Innovation' - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-06-20/clayton-christensen-responds-to-new-yorker-takedown-of-disruptive-innovation
======
larrys
The thought that comes to mind after reading this is "protest to much" and
also in a very aggressive and condescending way. Not something I would have
expected in tone from an accomplished academic.

Plus the repeated use of the first name like this: "Come on, Jill, tell me!
No!" is clearly unnecessary and parental in tone. Especially considering not
only do they not know each other but he has never even met her (last part of
article).

I think Christensen has been living in his ivory tower to long and getting to
much esteemed attention and he simply was completely knocked off balance by
someone (of I'm guessing near, or equal, stature) taking issue with what he
has said. I'm sure there are many people who have taken shots at his books or
theories but not a fellow colleague at Harvard.

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
He also talks about himself in the third person. "So that money was put in the
market by somebody who is not Clayton Christensen. So what does that tell you
about the theory of disruption, or about Clayton Christensen?" I've always
viewed that as a sign of bluster.

------
timrosenblatt
Good stuff. I understand Christensen's complaints.

Jill Lepore (the author of the "takedown") puts off a weird vibe in her
writeup, as if she's personally frustrated, as opposed to just saying "hey
here are some issues"

I agree that there's a bit of a cult around "disruption". As with lots of good
ideas: Agile, Lean, disruption, there's a core truth, and then there are the
people who take it too far -- the zealots.

Seems like she must be surrounded by the zealots, hence the frustration.

~~~
gress
Basically she is responding to a straw man - 'disruption' as represented by
people who are using it to bless their own plans with an aura of power and
inevitability, rather than people who are carefully analyzing a business
context.

~~~
jessaustin
Something about Christensen and his authoritative response seems most at home
in the former group.

~~~
gress
Have you read anything he has written about the actual theory?

~~~
jessaustin
Like most people I read the first book years ago. Nothing in that contradicts
the impression that his current argument is a chauvinistic appeal to
authority.

------
jessaustin
Harry Lewis is that rare academic who is usually honest:

[http://harry-lewis.blogspot.com/2014/06/clayton-
christensen-...](http://harry-lewis.blogspot.com/2014/06/clayton-christensen-
is-mad.html)

~~~
eghad
Implying that academics are typically dishonest? Your link provides some solid
points, but your comment is doesn't make much sense.

------
mantraxC
Economy is a fuzzy topic. You can't quite model it right, you can't experiment
by eliminating all the variables but the ones you test and so on.

It's not an exact science.

So people who thrive in such fields are people who can slap a convincing
narrative to a set of selected events, and call it a theory.

Now, Christensen's narrative about Disruptive Innovation has many true
elements to it. It's a useful tool in the box to have, as a model, when you
analyze your business, your competition and the market you're in.

But it becomes counterproductive when Christensen seemingly is ready to
explain _everything_ as the after-effect of disruption. Take his excuse about
the iPhone not failing. He's saying "no, I was right, but I failed to spot
that the iPhone is disrupting laptops and not phones."

So he got it right, except he got it wrong. Plus, it's hardly that simple. The
iPhone is not disrupting just laptops, it's obviously disrupting phones, and
desktops, and even wristwatches. He, better than anyone, should know that the
thing being disrupted is not a product, but a way of doing a given task,
something he calls "what we hire to get the job done".

And so... what good is a model, what good is a theory, if it's so malleable,
and so subjective, that you can explains all possible outcomes for a company
by tweaking what you see as the disruptor and the disrupted? What value is a
model that can't make a proper prediction?

The father of Disruptive Innovation has failed to be any more accurate than a
coin toss so far. We're by now convinced Christensen can fit any happenstance
to his narrative _after the fact_ , but just as Lepore has noticed, he has yet
to make a prediction that turns out as he expected.

He's just guessing, like all of us. But he has authority, because his book is
enjoying popularity, so he has that air of authority when he speaks.

I respect Christensen, but unfortunately he's fallible like all of us. He
wants his theory to matter, he wants his theory to be shown "right" in every
single case, but his theory of disruptive innovation is but a small element in
a very big picture. He himself acknowledges that in his response, but fails to
grasp the implications of it in the economic outcomes for the players he's
analyzing.

